# How do you divide up your practice time?



## Samuel Kristopher

I've always been curious as to how people spend the time that they practice piano (or I guess any instrument) during the day, and I like trying different formats to keep things varied and maybe find something that works better.

At the moment my preferred arrangement is:

10-15 minutes on scales/arpeggios
30 minutes on an Etude (I try to pick a new one each day to train sight-reading but sometimes I get stuck on it if I really enjoy it)
60 minutes (or more) on a particular piece that I'm learning

The last part is usually quite flexible - if my day is really busy I might only practice it for 30 minutes but if it's a day off I might stick around for 2 hours, or come back later.

What about you guys?


----------



## BlackKeys

Mine is pretty similar;

1. Warm-up with scales/chords/arpeggios for 5-10 mins

2. Play through some old pieces as a review (sort of a second warm up) for 15 mins

3. I usually go to my working pieces (anywhere from 2-4) and play them through separating the hands, fast, slow, spot practice for 15-30 mins per piece.

4. End my practice with playing or sight reading some fun pieces (examples: the finale from The Firebird or the piano part of Elgar's Cello Concerto, just random pieces that I love for the melody or interesting technique).

Depending on the day, or if I need to quickly memorize a piece, I'll randomly go back and spot practice for 5-10 mins at a time.


----------



## Crystal

I don't divide my practice time. I simply practice, practice and practice until good.


----------



## Pugg

Crystal said:


> I don't divide my practice time. I simply practice, practice and practice until good.


Pretty much the same for me, it's not my daily bread so when asked to accompany someone on the piano, I dive in.


----------

